# Puppy Questions-I'm clueless



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, I have never had a GSD,puppy or adult,so I have several questions. 1.male or female? Which is easier to train and which more affectionate? 2.What can I expect? 3. Breeders- Does anyone know of any in TN with a good reputation and reasonable prices? Thanks in advance for your help?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

First of all, what is your experience with dogs? A GSD can be quite the handful so it helps to be prepared! Also, there are a few different types of GSDs with temperament and behavior variations to consider, not to mention the difference in looks. If you watch dog shows on TV, you'll see the American show line German shepherd. Lots of movies tend to have German showlines (remember that movie "K9" with Jerry Lee the German shepherd and the movie "I am Legend?" German showlines). Most police departments use working lines. So you've probably seen what all types look like.







Working lines need a lot more physical and mental stimulation than the other lines, American showlines tend to not be as intense. Working lines are built more like "regular dogs" (sorry, best way I can put it) and don't have as much of an angulated rear as the showlines. 

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/articles/gsdtypes.html
That's a good article on the differences. Once you have an idea of what you want, and going to shows and clubs can help you decide, we can better recommend you some breeders to check out. It wouldn't do to tell you about an awesome working line breeder in TN if you don't want a working line dog!

I strongly suggest researching the different types so you can target breeders of certain lines to find your ideal companion. Keep in mind that prices for GSDs from good lines, by excellent breeders who do their best to ensure a dog of sound health and temperament, will start around $800 and go up to $2000 with some dogs costing a heck of a lot more. Expensive dogs aren't necessarily an indicator of quality but I would be extremely leery of a pup less than $800 unless it came from rescue. Look for breeders who OFA (hip definitely and hopefully elbow) certify their dogs, perform other health clearances, and perform some sort of temperament test on the breeding stock. The GSD does have a myriad of health problems and temperament issues so the care you take in choosing your future companion now will be well worth the trouble.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diana pretty much covered everything. No matter what breeder you go with do your homework and research the kennel.


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

Experience with dogs in general-lots. At the moment all I have is a golden retriever/collie mix,but I have owned a beagle,a blue heeler, a lab/pit mix, a mini poodle, a dauchshund, a dauchsund/pekenese mix, a beagle/??? mix, a rotti/**** hound mix, and one gigantic heinz 57. All of whom have either passed away from old age/incurable diseases or currently live with my dad. I would probably want a showline dog as I want it to have a low drive(or lower drive). Basically I want a companion who wouldn't mind a nice long walk through the woods or a game of frisbee everyday but isn't so hyper it never settles down. Also, what about a breeder who has tested their dogs but only charges 200.00?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:Also, what about a breeder who has tested their dogs but only charges 200.00?


Uh... a breed rescue organization? If that is your price range, please consider contacting your local breed rescue. I don't think you'll find a breeder who will offer puppies from a litter at that low a price. I can tell you right now that if a breeder who did all the tests let pups go at that price, a red flag the size of Texas would be waving frantically in my head and I'd have to know WHY they were priced that low. It happens occasionally, a breeder will have an oops litter by an unregistered dog but still, I don't think you'll ever see a price that low normally.

Even the working lines settle down- hyper energy and lack of an "off switch" is not something for which the GSD is typically bred. Setters, spaniels, other hunting breeds, perhaps, but a good GSD should settle in the house provided it has had enough exercise. A long walk may NOT be enough for many GSDs. A long RUN (when they aren't still growing) will tire them out, but the best thing is lots of mental exercise, in other words, lots of training! We can play fetch for 30 minutes where my dog runs like a cheetah on crack or I can take him lure coursing and he's still pushy with us but after a good obedience class where he does mostly mental work, he crashes into a heap of dog-ball and he's pretty relaxed for the next day or so. GSDs are definitely very interactive and demanding dogs- they don't really entertain themselves so you'll have to always be finding ways to keep them happy.

As to your question on what gender to get, this is easy: whatever the gender is of your current dog, get the opposite.







Opposite sexes have the greatest chances of getting along. Yes, two males and two females can get along well together but your best chance at a harmonious household is to pair by opposite sex.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Whatever the gender of the current dog, get the opposite. It'll lessen the chances of fights, and chances are they'll get along better.

Definately research a lot. You won't find a shepherd from a reputable breeder for $200.00. Not with all of the titling and health checks. So, with that said, they are a lot of perfectly good adult, young adult, and puppy shepherds at shelters and rescues.

Research what food you will feed, what sport or activity you will do for exercise, what places you can take your pup to socialize, go to dog shows and find some experienced German Shepherd breeders/handlers and ask them what it takes to give a quality happy life to a German Shepherd.

Also, research training methods, temperments, drives. There's so many things you have yet to learn, and if you don't want to rescue, then while you are learning, you can save up for a dog from a breeder.

I'm basically echoing what Diana said, but you get the gist! Also, are you prepared for a minature jaws? The puppy will chew everything, including you! Do you have the patience?


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I can handle the chewing-my lab/pit had seperation anxiety and her expression of stress was to chew...everything. she even chewed on the walls. Would a good 2-3 hour romp on a 22 acre farm be enough exercise? Does anyone know of any GSD shelters in TN? I've looked but can't seem to find any. Also does color affect temperment?


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Whatever direction you take, I want to wish you the best of luck! This is a wonderful site for advice and information. In my own opinion the GSD is the best breed their is, but as said above can be a handful especially if you're going for a pup. Depending on age and health, and weather a 2-3 hour romp should be fine as long as their is shade and fresh water for the dog to rest, as with any dog, they normally instinctively know when to take a break. I'm not sure if color has anything to do with temperment, I'm sure someone will answer that for you!

I don't know if this will help, but here's a site you might be interested in finding a GSD in TN. http://www.justfurkids.com/gsd_resources.html


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

2-3 hour romp? Sounds great, however if you do not include mental exercise, you'll soon find yourself with a dog that will NEED to move for an entire day to finally relax, in other words you will have built an athlete with supreme endurance and stamina. Now should you happen to have enough room for an agility course (or at least some key equipment) and had the desire to take agility classes, you'd have no problem.







These dogs need physical exercise, but no one here can stress enough how important is MENTAL exercise. Not just throwing the ball, taking ball from dog's mouth, and throwing again, but teaching him things like heeling on either side, long sits, long downs, specific routines, fetch a specific object, fetch a certain way, heel and then sit or down while you keep moving, etc. GSDs are furry brains on legs and if you don't take that into consideration, you'll have some pretty fancy yardwork to deal with courtesy of your bored dog.









That brings me to another point. CLASSES, CLASSES, and more CLASSES. Whatever age dog you get, whether from breeder or rescue, sign up for training classes and go to however many you need. Classes do wonders for keeping a happy dog and no matter how many classes you've had with previous dogs, it's always helpful and fantastic for socialization.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I could not agree more with the statement of Mental Excersize...it works wonders!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I just did a quick google search for GSD rescues in Tennessee and came up with nothing, which is sad because I see SO MANY dogs in the rescue section in Tennessee that need homes. OUt of curiousity, what area of Tennessee are you in? My in-laws live in the southwest corner.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Color affects temperment no more than human hair color affects temperment... So no color doesn't affect temperment.

There are a lot of county run dog shelters throughout the south. Here in Arkansas each county, if not each city, has a "shelter." Unless TN is lots different from AR, there will be an abundance of dogs including an abundance of GSDs in those facilities.

I think it is early summer, late spring that the LR GSD club teams up with the Memphis GSD club to hold a show in Forest City Arkansas (just a bit this side of Memphis). If you want to check out shows, try Onofrio.com . He is the major super of dog shows. I think Rogers is the other one that does quite a few of the shows in this area. The AKC website will also tell you where and when shows are being held.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Petfinder is also helpful for finding specific breeds of dogs in shelters in your area.


----------



## animalcrazy (Sep 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Emoore OUt of curiousity, what area of Tennessee are you in? My in-laws live in the southwest corner.


 I'm in middle TN about 20 miles from nashville. I was planning on taking the puppy to obedience classes and teaching it the home made agility course that I made for my retriever mix when she was a little younger.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I second using petfinder to find a shelter dog. 

coat color does not affect temperment, but there is a scale of temperments varying in this breed. You may find some temperments associated with one line or another. This can be good or bad. 

Maybe a American Showline or a German Showline would be good for you. They are less drivey, but German Showlines need Mental stimulation. I find them easier to train then American Showlines, but then again, every dog is different. You can certainly find a gorgeous dog from either of these lines in a shelter, or on Petfinder, you just have to look. Also, keep an eye on the urgent/ non-urgent boards here, you might be able to find a dog you could save near you.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If you'd like to train a dog for agility, and I see you have a home agility course (woooo!), any of the lines would be right for you provided you dedicate yourself to training them. In fact, if you're really interested in agility, one of the showlines with very moderate angulation or even a less drivey working line would be fantastic. Considering agility very nicely combines brainwork and physical work, if you can commit to a couple hours over the weekend and about 15-30 minutes a day (preferably split up throughout the day), I think you'd be fine, ESPECIALLY if you also sign up for training classes which you should, no matter the lines and no matter the dog. In fact, a dog with more energy and drive would be a LOT more fun in agility and easier to train.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

Im getting a puppy and i found a breeder. Google will help A LOT!!!
I did my homework! if your not gonna do your home work you are screwed! German shepherds are a handful! 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/germanshepherd.htmwill give you info on any breeds of dogs! It is simple and no long boring articles!

I had a german shepherd so i know what to expect

Now your answers:
1.Doesnt matter! They are the same. Some dog breeds it might matter but you should choose a dog that has the same energy as you.

2.They need A LOT of exersice and are VERY loyal. you HAVE to train them young. IF you take good care of the mtheyll grow up to be good. If you dont it will be your worst nightmare.

3. http://www.breeders.net/ will find you a dog breeder around you. Also a tip. If a breeder has a dog for the first time there usaly cheaper and will have good dogs.


----------

